# Маскировка ненужных пакетов...

## Plastikman14

Привет! Объясните мне пожалуйста, как работает система маскировки, а именно как я могу своми руками замаскировать ненужный мне пакет? Ну не хочу я ставить sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r1 !!!  Пробовал вписывать в /use/portage/profiles/package.mask неугодные пакеты с разными комментами, но безуспешно. Спасибо за внимание...

----------

## viy

man portage

echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

Хотя поставить стоит, т.к. дырку нашли.

----------

## rusxakep

а разве 2.6.13 вышел из ~x86?

----------

## Plastikman14

 *viy wrote:*   

> man portage
> 
> echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> Хотя поставить стоит, т.к. дырку нашли.

 

Спасибо, работает....

----------

